# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Μυκοτοξινώσεις στα πτηνά.

## giorgos_

*Παθολογικες καταστασεις απο τοξινες μυκητων (Neurospora, Fusarium, Aspergillus, Penicillium)*

Αφλατοξινη

Οι τοξινες προσβαλουν τα οργανα ή τους ιστους και ειναι:
1 ηπατοτοξικες
2 αιματοτοξικες
3 νευροτοξικες

Αναπτυσσονται σε καρπους κατα τη συντηρηση τους και η παραγωγη τους ευνοειται απο:
1 Υψηλη θερμοκρασια
2 Υψηλη υγρασια
3 Παρουσια διοξιδιου του ανθακα
4 Παρουσια βακτηριων
5 Βαθμο ωριμανσης και ακεραιοτητα των καρπων

*Συμπτωματα*
Κατηφεια, ανορεξια
Ανωμαλο πτερωμα
Πτωση πτερυγων
Μειωση αναπτυξης
Κινητικη αταξια
Μυικοι σπασμοι
Οπισθοτονος
Κωμα - Θανατος

*Χρονια Μορφη*
Εμφανης αναιμικη κατασταση
Αναστολη σωματικης αναπτυξης
Σποραδικα και νευρικα συμπτωματα

*Διαγνωση*
1 Ιστολογικες εξετασεις ηπατος
2 Φθορισμος - χρωματογραφια για αναζητηση τοξινων στις τροφες

*ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΗ*
Αποφυφη συνθηκων που ευνοουν:
Τον πολλαπλασιασμο των μυκητων
Την παραγωγη των μυκοτοξινων

*Χρηση αντιμυκητιακων ουσιων*
8 - Hydroxyquinoline 
Thiadebentazone
Προπιονικο οξυ

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιώργο μήπως αντί για αλφατοξίνη εννοείς αφλατοξίνη???

----------


## jk21

http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_aflatoxins.htm

----------


## giorgos_

> Γιώργο μήπως αντί για αλφατοξίνη εννοείς αφλατοξίνη???


Ναι συγνωμη για το λαθος Διορθωστε

----------


## jk21

και γω αλφατοξινες τις ελεγα ,αν δεν το λεγε η Βικυ ...

----------

